# Server 2008 R2 Time Lockout Error.



## nwatson (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a Windows Server 2008 R2 popping up a "Time Lockout Error." on a mission critical database file. The database file belongs to third party software installed on 3 workstations. When we move the db file to one of the workstations and point the other two pcs to it, we don't have the issue. When we have the db file on the server it produces the Time Lockout Error specifically on the db file. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

